# 8v Cams



## Kazan (Feb 4, 2005)

Ok all you VW cam experts can you give me the power bands for the following OEM VW camshafts 
(1) 026 109 101 M
(2) 026 109 101 A
(3) 026 109 101 G


----------



## John Milner (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: 8v Cams (Kazan)*

I can't give you the power bands but I can give you what engine code they came out of.
026 109 101 M - PN,EZ,HM,RF
026 109 101 A - GX
026 109 101 G - GZ,PB,PF,RV,RD
I don't have any info on the "M" cam but,
The "G" cam is a larger cam than the "A" cam.

G cam - 214° @ .050", .400" Lift, 110° LC 
A Cam - 210°/209° @ .050", .393" Lift, 110° LC


----------



## Kazan (Feb 4, 2005)

Mk1-20v Thanks for the help on the engines that match the cams . I tried to list them in order of aggressiveness , but I could be wrong .
I believe that the 026 109 101 A was used in both the GX ( low compression ) and the HT ( high compression engine ) . Just goes to show what changing one factor ( increasing compression ) can do to the character of an engine ( from 85hp to 105hp ) ..
This is what I have on the 026 109 101 M 
Intake & Exhaust 
Lope center sep = 104.2 Cam Degrees 
Valve overlap = 11.7 Crank Degrees

Intake Exhaust
Valve opening = --5.9 /BTDC Valve opening = 21.9 / BBDC  
Lope center = 105.7 /ATDC Lope center = 102.7 /BTDC
Valve close = 22.6 /ABDC Valve closure = --5.9 /ATDC
Duration = 196.7 Crank Degrees Duration = 196 Crank Degrees
Max cam lift = .33909 In. Max cam lift = .33783 In.
Net Valve lift = .33109 Net valve lift = .32183 In. 
Lope / Area = 23.73 In * Deg Lope / Area = 23.6 In * Deg


----------



## Kazan (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Kazan)*

I apologize for the mess that the last post became and will retry again .
The 026 109 101 M 
Intake & Exhaust 
Lope center sep = 104.2 Cam Degrees 
Valve overlap = 11.7 Crank Degrees

Intake 
Valve opening = --5.9 /BTDC 
Lope center = 105.7 /ATDC 
Valve close = 22.6 /ABDC 
Duration = 196.7 Crank Degrees 
Max cam lift = .33909 In. 
Net Valve lift = .33109 
Lope / Area = 23.73 In * Deg 
Exhaust
Valve opening = 21.9 / BBDC
Lope center = 102.7 /BTDC 
Valve closure = --5.9 /ATDC 
Duration = 196 Crank Degrees 
Cam lift = .33783 In Max 
Net valve lift = .32183 In
Lope / Area = 23.6 In * Deg.


----------

